# Craig's List Idiots



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I belong to a few other forums where there is a thread like this one.

Don't you just love it when the moron trying to sell something lists the price they claim to have paid for the item when it was brand new?

Or how about the 20 gallon set up complete with four Oscars for the "Cheap Price" of only $150.00!

Since CL posts go away with time I would suggest copying and pasting the original text along with the link.

I'll start it off with this idiots idea of a great deal.

Link to post: 40 gallon breeder tank

Asking price is $100.00

Original text: "40 gallon breeder aquarium. Held a lizard for a week and ended up selling the lizard. Perfect condition. Firm on price. Normally goes for 130+"

end original text.

This was for the tank only. No stand, lid, light, heater, filter. Just a bare, empty 40g aquarium.

Don't bother telling the fruit loop these tanks can be purchased at Petco for forty bucks. Their tank is much better than that one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha.It seems the people in my state think tanks are made of gold....
29 gallon fish aquarium
29 gal aquarium for sale comes with filtering system and rocks and decor!!! All inclusive is worth about $350...askin $75!!!


How about this oneplease look at the pic,lolz.)
30 gallon aquarium with accessories and fish
a 30 gallon aquarium with fish, decorations, lights, filter, and heater. (turtle and turtle docks not included) Like i said ya need to see the pic.....

Ok so yeah i would not even want to try to set this one up,let alone the sawed in half stand....
400g all glass fish tank

Aquarium is 7 feet by 3 feet by 30 inches high. made of 3/4" glass. Drilled for three returns and two overflow drains. Had stand but to remove from house I had to saw it into two parts. Is a steel stand made from 2" square tubing. I sawed it so I could pin it back together but in reality it needs to be painted prior to setting back up. 

I have other equipment that came from this setup including 120g arcylic sump, twin tower predator skimmer, chiller, 3 400w metal halides in canopy(canopy is rotted, salvagable but I would rebuild) and pumps for return, skimmer and chiller. 

I also have a large amount of base rock and 4 large buckets of sand. 

I have pictures of it setup as saltwater less then one month ago holding water. Not running. just holding water. was in a repo and I purchased to resell. 

would make great freshwater or saltwater tank setup. 

I'm looking to get 3000.00 for whole setup or am willing to take serious offers, trades or part it out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Doublepost,sorry.Uh the 40 breeder,held a lizard for a week,yet the pic,it looks like it hasnt been used....


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

ahhh they did have one in my local craigslist but its down now it was;

10gal whole set up cost over $150 for sale for $75. it was a whisper filter, gravel, and hood from walmart.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

40B run 110 brand new.

Got a guy here advertising a 300g tank stand that holds 4 75g tanks, he wants $400 for it all, heavily used as he was selling fish out of them on CL for over 5 years.

I like the wholesalers on there too.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I like the ones, that I see over and over again, after a couple weeks, and they don't lower the price. Yes I understand that a lot of money was put into it but if nobody is gonna pay $350 for your 55g settup then maybe lowering the price will help :/

65 Gal Aquarium Tank and Black Wooden Base/Stand - $350
65 gallon aquarium tank, lots of equipment and black wooden furniture stand. We paid like $3500 for this set up (granted be bought fish and rock too and it was probably pretty overpriced!). But I think this is a great price for this tank and set up! It is empty and sitting in our garage ready to go as it has been for a couple years. I'm just getting around to listing it! 

fish tank


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL danily kins, looks like a biube 10 gallon to me that you can buy at PS for like 100 bucks LOL


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Steal this 29 gallon set up for only $995.00!!

Link to original add:

Aquarium- Sat Water-Mini Reef

Original add contents:

29 Gallon Bio-cube. Includes over 3K worth of rare coral and fish (all are very easy to take care of). This also comes with everything needed to get started in this fascinating hobby. You will have to buy NOTHING--everything is included. You will not experience any NEW tank loss of coral or fish as this aquarium is very well established and flourishing. For this price, you will also receive the stand with hand-cut stained glass doors done by an artist. This will make a great after Christmas gift for either an adult or child. This system is virtually maintenance free because of its design. It also has beautiful canopy lighting, plus Moon-Glow bulbs for evening enjoyment. I am getting out of this hobby because I want to pursue another hobby. I will help tear down and maybe deliver if it isn't too far from Georgetown. Remember, this is very well established and can easily be maintained by a beginner. (because it is well established). The corals are amazing and very vibrant and multiplying. There is a BIG fat black and white clown fish, a FAT orange and white clown fish (NEMO) and a red and white hawk fish. Plus many green crabs, red snails, red fire shrimp and too much to list. And remember, all suppliies are included. I am givng you everything that you will need for this hobby. Please call if you want to set up an appt. My phone is (512)-240-5214.

End original add:

Don't everyone call at once now!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

6G 100$. LOL

Fish Tank 4sale 6gal.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I just stole a 75g CUSTOM tank on CL for 50 bucks, hasnt been used since it was built.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I just stole a 75g CUSTOM tank on CL for 50 bucks, hasnt been used since it was built.


This is not a thread slamming people who use CL either for buying or selling

I'm not saying there are no good deals and people selling stuff at a descent price on CL. I bought all four of my tanks on CL after all.

This thread is for the idiots who are trying to sell used equipment at more than new retail price. 

I'm sorry if my reasoning for this thread has been misinterpreted.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I know but there are deals to be had on there, Im in chicago, everything is worth three times as much as someone paid for it retail lol. Ive gotten a few tanks off there, hell sold and bought a car on there too for dirt cheap. We have one here that is a wholesaler that puts ad's up, but when you get there, the fish are either unavailble(bait and switch tactic) or look like dookie.
But I do understand, check out the chicago listings for fish tanks once in a while, I just found a 22g bowfront for $200 bucks, tank,glass lid and stand.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol there is a dude in NYC thats been selling a 20 gallon long with an UG filter and iron stand, the set up is like 15 years old. Hes been selling it for like 2 years, he wanted 100$ when he first posted it, after 6 months he went down to 99$ lol now he is at 95$.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a few today

20 Gallon oak fish tank with stand

This one is a doosey. I could rant on but I will refrain and let others do it for me.

29 gallon fish thank with everything -- 300


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd be interested to know just how much of that overpriced stuff sells. I'd wager that at least some of it does. I've done a lot of prowling around eBay for photographic gear, and there never seems to be a shortage of bidders with more money than brains. There are some real steals on CL, but you have to check on a regular basis and be ready to move quickly when they pop up. 

Somebody just gave me a complete 40 gallon setup. (kid gone off to college) When I pick it up, maybe I'll put it on CL at a ridiculous price just for the fun of it and to see if anybody bites. Hey, you never know. Maybe somebody will make what they think is a lowball offer and think they're sticking it to me when I accept. All the fish out there aren't necessarily living in tanks.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Here is a few today
> 
> 20 Gallon oak fish tank with stand
> 
> ...


Wow! A retarded monkey could have stocked that 29 better.


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

There are deals on CL, to be sure, but they seem to be trumped by the idiots, at least in this area. 

I buy camera equipment on CL. There is a guy here advertising a "Professional 35mm Film Camera" for $300. It is a Minolta and probably 20 years old and he has had it listed for weeks with no change in price. If you know cameras, perhaps you will get a chuckle out of that.

And I won't even start about CL ads for bicycles.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL - guess the guy hasn't heard that pro-level film 35mm's are extinct. You should be able to buy a bushel of Minoltas for $300.

Guess you have to shop CL, or especially eBay, like it was a flea market. Never buy on impulse unless you're sure of what you're getting, and dig, dig, dig. I actually enjoy it, though I find myself screaming at the morons who are trying to get rich quick.


----------

